# Tds meter suggestions



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

What is a good TDS meter?
Not costly but is reliable?

What do use? Where did you purchase it and are you satisfied?

Thanks
Mike


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

We carry the HM Digital DM-1 dual inline TDS meter.

It has two probes to test the incoming and outgoing water.

http://www.tdsmeter.com/products/dm1.html


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I had that tds on my last ro/di and it worked awesome.


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

CanadaCorals.com said:


> We carry the HM Digital DM-1 dual inline TDS meter.
> 
> It has two probes to test the incoming and outgoing water.
> 
> http://www.tdsmeter.com/products/dm1.html


Dan... sir.... I was just there, I bought the RO System from you... come on bro lol.
All kidding aside, I think i saw them
They were on for 40 bucks? Give or take


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

MPreston said:


> Dan... sir.... I was just there, I bought the RO System from you... come on bro lol.
> All kidding aside, I think i saw them
> They were on for 40 bucks? Give or take




$45.99


----------



## Neon (Jan 29, 2014)

I have a TDS tested posted in the Buy/Sell section:

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=87873


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

here is the cheaper one which works perfect and free shipping. I do understand that business should make money, until they make 400% profit.

Than I will tell them....where to go and will order it exactly at the same place where they do.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Digital-LCD-...687979?pt=US_Garden_Tools&hash=item54084f9c6b

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks Greg  good looking out


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

sig said:


> here is the cheaper one which works perfect and free shipping. I do understand that business should make money, until they make 400% profit.
> 
> Than I will tell them....where to go and will order it exactly at the same place where they do.
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Digital-LCD-...687979?pt=US_Garden_Tools&hash=item54084f9c6b


Except that this one is handheld, but the one that CC sells is dual inline (for ro/di systems).


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

cica said:


> Except that this one is handheld, but the one that CC sells is dual inline (for ro/di systems).


did I mention CC? 
The one on ebay is also sold by LFS for 25-35

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## someguy (Sep 7, 2009)

I use a similar one from ebay, It's a handheld but works perfect and was maybe 10-15 bucks with shipping. Even if you get an inline one for your ro/di you may want a handheld one in the future. Just don't drop it in the water! lol


----------

